# Call centers in Guadalajara



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello. I posted this earlier this week, but I think my post was unclear. Let me try again. 

This is a two-part question. I am looking for part-time work, as I already work full-time in the city. Here are my questions:

1) Has anyone heard of the call center Teleperformance Hispanic? I saw them on Craig's list, and they responded to me, but I want to make sure they are actually legit, and not just trying to get personal information (I am leery of Craig's list). 

2) What call centers could you recommend in Guadalajara for a place of employment. I am in Zapopan, so anything close is desirable, but whatever recommendations you can make, I would appreciate (I saw a thread where someone else mentioned call centers as possible work here, but I don't want to hijack that thread). 

Thank you very much!


----------

